# Leaf curl on oak?



## Ghillie (Jun 16, 2012)

Can someone point me in the right direction to diagnose why these leaves curled? More information to come when I get to a computer. I am leaning to frost damage or overspray from neighboring fields upwind. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 16, 2012)

This tree seems to be under stress. I say this because of quite a bit of adventitous growth on the limbs and some lower on the trunk. The customer has another swamp white oak about a hundred feet away that has similar symptoms.

No noticable dieback as of yet. I am sending in a soil sample on Monday to be analyzed.

Some of the leaves have some galls on the undersides and some of the twigs have galls from the Oak Rough Bulletgall wasp, but not enough to make me think that this is the major cause of the stress.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like early stage of oak anthracnose.


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Looks like early stage of oak anthracnose.



I thought the leaves would be discolored more before they would be distorted with anthracnose. I was also under the impression it would need to be a wetter, more humid climate for it to thrive. The last few months have been pretty dry. A few humid weeks though.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 17, 2012)

Anthracnose on White Oak, cups & disfigures the leaf, not much moisture needed.


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Anthracnose on White Oak, cups & disfigures the leaf, not much moisture needed.



Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## axetree (Jun 18, 2012)

Ghillie, i agree its probley Anthracnose in an early stage, let me know if you need them treated, ill help you out i woud suggest phospho-jet and make sure they dont apply any fertlizer thats high in nitrogen as it may worsen the anthraconose, i agree it has been dry latley so you wouldnt expect anthracnose but due to the really wet winter i have been seeing a fair bit more than i would expect. hows business been???


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 18, 2012)

axetree said:


> Ghillie, i agree its probley Anthracnose in an early stage, let me know if you need them treated, ill help you out i woud suggest phospho-jet and make sure they dont apply any fertlizer thats high in nitrogen as it may worsen the anthraconose, i agree it has been dry latley so you wouldnt expect anthracnose but due to the really wet winter i have been seeing a fair bit more than i would expect. hows business been???



Good point about the warm wet winter Jason. Check your PM's.

Business has been busy. Trying to catch up on maintenance and estimates.


----------



## ATH (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been seeing a fair amont of leaf curl, and most that I have taken a closer look at looks to be a light frost damage.


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 19, 2012)

ATH said:


> I have been seeing a fair amont of leaf curl, and most that I have taken a closer look at looks to be a light frost damage.



How do you tell if it is frost damage? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Jun 19, 2012)

Ghillie said:


> How do you tell if it is frost damage?



Mostly process of elimination. I consider the circumstances and lack of any other pathogens.


----------



## ATH (Jun 19, 2012)

You might also check with the OSU Plant & Pest Diagnostic Lab to ask if they can isolate the Anthracnose pathogen on a leaf or twig sample.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 25, 2012)

If those pictures were taken within a few days of your post (6/16) I doubt its anthracnose. The fungi _disculus_ would've manifested itself by then. Visible brown lesions. My guess is frost damage or growth regulation from dicamba injury.


----------

